# grinder speed - preferences?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

If you could choose, what speed would you fancy on a grinder? is this a parameter any has ever played with on conical grinders? would you be willing to say grind 18.0g in 20s at very low speeds (say 50-60RPM), or would you rather get the grind as fast as possible?

Just to make it clear I'm talking motorised grinders here

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about one that can be toggled by the user ; )

personally I start getting restless if it takes longer than 10 seconds


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If no impact on grind integrity/quality, then the faster the better (ironic coming from a hand grind nut)


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone did any studies on speed vs. heat / grind quality. On one hand you have super fast grinding which delivers 18g or so in ~3s or you can go the opposite way and grind super slow but it takes longer. At one point people craved for a super slow grinder, but I guess with low speed comes longer coffee - burr contact and maybe more heat transfer to grinds?

Regards,

T.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont think heat would ever be an issue in the domestic environment.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Even in single grind sessions coffee gets hot if the speed is too high, whether it has effect on the extraction that's another matter. If I can lower the amount of heat delivered to the coffee I'll go down that route

Regards,

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom, is it too simplistic, to grind into the pf then immediately too stick a temp probe in? That way, we could publish our grinder, rpm, time, dose and temp


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd say a bit simplistic as the temp won't be the same in a portion of coffee. Still would be worth checking, although you need a naked thermocouple and a fast meter to do the test.

Regards,

T.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

dsc said:


> I'd say a bit simplistic as the temp won't be the same in a portion of coffee. Still would be worth checking, although you need a naked thermocouple and a fast meter to do the test.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


Frans Goddijn, a Dutch L1 owner has done this... The way he describes the exercise in the text, makes me think that he is not being that serious...

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/grinds-in-heat.html


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm not so sure I like that method, the probe placement is questionable in my opinion. What I was after was using a bare TC to stick it into a portion of ground coffee, that way it's surrounded by coffee and should read a pretty accurate temperature. Of course it's a spot measurement, but a few different spot checks at various depths might give you and idea of the overall temp. Then again this might not work so great on doser / chute fitted grinders.

Regards,

T.


----------

